# US ARMY RASP



## chale8118 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm in the national guard. In the process of getting released to go active duty army . This is my question I really would like to be with 75th regiment will they let a E5 go to rasp even though I'm not airborne qualified as long as I put my request in ? Also have been looking at 18X special forces candidate. But to do that I will be reduced in rank to a specialist do you gentleman feel holding on to my rank and just letting in a packet for selection once I get to my duty station. I really wanna shot at rasp but will not being airborne qualified be a problem or is their away around it. If it is I would like a shot at SFAS. THANKS ....


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2012)

chale8118, post an Introduction in the correct subforum before posting again.

Thank you.


----------



## Karoshi (Sep 19, 2012)

I would recommend that the first place you seek answers is here, paying particular attention to rule #2. There are plenty of qualified personnel around these forums who will help you find the answers you seek, after you put in the required effort to come to the table with at least an 80% solution.


----------



## chale8118 (Sep 19, 2012)

Excuse me for my ignorance but what's rule number two


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> chale8118, post an Introduction in the correct subforum before posting again.
> 
> Thank you.


 


chale8118 said:


> Excuse me for my ignorance but what's rule number two


 
Seriously? Really? I'm an Admin on this board, I tell you to do something and you not only ignore me but respond to another member with your own question?

Are you kidding me?

There WERE some helpful posts in this thread. They are gone now.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope your better at receiving orders from your Pln Sgt than what you've displayed here... Best of luck in your endeavors....


----------

